# ...guppies???



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

"The guppy prefers a hard water aquarium and can withstand levels of salinity up to 150% that of normal sea water,[9] which has led to them being occasionally included in marine tropical community tanks, as well as in freshwater tropical tanks."

.....................................what?


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

yup... same with mollies and anything related to them, they are brackish water fish. 

but guppies can be hard to get to acclimate to high salt levels, usually takes about a week for them to be successful. mollies take about a day. usually feeder guppies are easier to acclimate than fancy, but it's doable...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Really? So people have schools of guppies in SW? Dont think i ever saw that


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

I bread Mollies and guppies in separate Salt water tanks, at SG of 35 PPT.

feed their fry to the seahorses and batfish , (once a week just so they have to chase the food down once in a while) and adults get to meet the lion

they actually breed and grow faster in SW, mollies are GREAT at eating hair algae, and interestingly, they look cooler in SW ! more metalic color hah but still dont compare to the reef fish ...


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We have had mollies in our systems. Took 7-10 days to climatize. Had them in there for about a month and a half then were sold.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Mollies are really easy to acclimate to SW, guppies on the other hand, I failed to get them into full SW. 

I also read that sailfin mollies are suppose to be great at eating hair algae but I have yet to see very 'successful' results  They seems to be bully around by my nemos


----------

